# Woofer y potencia



## krip12 (Sep 17, 2011)

hola yo tengo una potencia cw boss de 800 watt queria saber si me mueve 2 woofer de 15" de 500 watt cada uno.. por lo que me dijieron tienen 250 rms y la potencia en total tiene 300rms 4 ohms (4 canales) si puenteo 2 me los mueve? gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 17, 2011)

Las potencias mienten, los bafles también...pero considerando que ambos seas reales o mentirosos debería moverlos bien


----------



## krip12 (Sep 17, 2011)

muchas graciass, y la marca XXX es buena?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 17, 2011)

la verdad que no lo sé


----------



## 3l3ctr0n1c0 (Sep 19, 2011)

krip12 dijo:


> muchas graciass, y la marca XXX es buena?



 jaajaajajaja nunca habia escuchado una marca llamada asi jaja a de ser buena mira lo que imbestigue es que son buenas peliculas para adultos!!  jajaja naaa mentira si son muy buenos por lo que se ve!!


----------



## krip12 (Sep 22, 2011)

alguien sabe cuales son marcas buenas para woofer? gracias


----------



## Dano (Sep 25, 2011)

Alpine,JBL, Rockford


----------



## krip12 (Sep 25, 2011)

los woofer bomber son buenos alguien sabe? gracais


----------

